# Grinder to portafilter options for home consumer



## Oz_Peter (May 24, 2020)

First question and a little concerned my budget coffee making might end up getting me flamed, but here goes ........

I am a home espresso coffee maker and have recently purchased a De'Longhi Scultura espresso machine. It's suitable for my needs and makes (IMO) a decent cup of coffee for a home consumer on a budget. I use pre-ground supermarket coffee (I can hear the screams already), but am well aware fresh ground beans make all the difference to a good espresso so am looking to get a grinder.

To keep it simple and avoid mess I was looking to see if there was a grinder that will grind directly into a portafilter (with or without a funnel) giving a single or double shot dose however all the entry level grinders I have seen grind into a container and you have to scoop out the grounds from the container and place them into the portafilter

Does such a grinder exists for the budget conscious home consumer or do I have to spend £100+ on something like this https://www.sotel.de/en/Elektrogeraete-Kochen/Kuechenzubehoer/Zubehoer-Kaffeeautomaten/Graef-CM-702-EU-128W-Black-Stainless-steel-coffee-grinder.html


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Best grinder your going to get in that price range is likely a hand grinder.

I was in this situation, and initially bought a delonghi but sent it back

Then i looked at £300+ grinders till i was pointed in the direction of a hand grinder

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/1zpresso-jx-pro-hand-grinder.html

Nearly double your budget but it will do what you want and some






Jake


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

For most home user single dosing is the answer you load the required weight of beans into the machine and grind them all. Direct into the portafilter.

£100 might get a decent used grinder there are some options like a hand grinder for less

might get Rancilio Rocky or at the outside an early Eureka Mignon for £100 ish...


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are a few there are lots more

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/shop/coffee-grinders/non-doser/?orderby=price

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-grinders

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/coffee-grinders/coffee-grinders.html

remember not all grinders can manage espresso grinds, stepped grinders Also may go from to coarse to too fine.

first step would be buy some decent preground coffee if your machine is designed for stale preground (pressurised basket/double wall) at high pressure then you won't get the full benefit of fresh ground coffee.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I have a red clix Commandante, 220 quid ain't cheap but it can dial in the bad boys

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Grind into a cup and pour the grinds into the portafilter through a home made (from a yogurt pot) funnel.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Agree with the advice you have been given.

A used grinder would be great or go for a hand grinder.

Some options to look out for on the used market - Compak / Fracino K6, Mazzer Super Jolly (Doser), Eureka Mignon, Rancilio Rocky, Ascaso i1, Iberital MC2 (On Demand).

I can tell you this though - if you intend to keep with your current machine long term using its pressurised basket / portafilter system you do not need to be crazy picky about a grinder because the grind does not make a massive difference when using pressurised systems. The advantage the grinder will give you is that you coffee will be ground fresh. If on the other hand you see yourself upgrading in the future then look for one of the grinders I suggested above as they will do the job with a non pressurised commercial style espresso machine.

Check out this video if you would like an inexpensive hand grinder:


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Would buying pre ground fresh beans be an option for him? Say from @Black Cat Coffee


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Just to make it clear at @Oz_Peter as I have realised I didn't actually answer your question - as far as I am aware there is no inexpensive on demand direct to portafilter coffee grinder on the market hence my suggestions of some used ones that may be in budget.

If you are on a really tight budget then look for an inexpensive burr grinder and just empty the grind hopper in to a portafilter with a funnel to make it easier like this one -

Please check your portafilter size!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/51mm-Coffee-Grinder-Dosing-Funnel/dp/B07SKV9S7B

No matter how tight your budget, do not buy a blade grinder. You may as well get a bag of whole bean coffee and stamp on it a few times - you will get the same consistency.


----------



## Oz_Peter (May 24, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Just to make it clear at @Oz_Peter as I have realised I didn't actually answer your question - as far as I am aware there is no inexpensive on demand direct to portafilter coffee grinder on the market hence my suggestions of some used ones that may be in budget.
> 
> If you are on a really tight budget then look for an inexpensive burr grinder and just empty the grind hopper in to a portafilter with a funnel to make it easier like this one -
> 
> ...


 @Black Cat Coffee thanks for that, I had considered using a funnel on my portafilter, but expected most budget burr grinders (I had already discounted blade grinders after a few searches) would through the grounds out and create a real mess. Will give it a bit more thought and maybe experiment with a basic burr grinder and a funnel.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

My condolences.

And welcome to the slippery slope.

About 10 years ago I was in exactly the same position. I was looking at that exact grinder and comparing it to an Iberital MC2. I went for the MC2 and thought to myself "ha, I've got a decent grinder for just a little over £100" oh how wrong I was and how short the feeling of security in a well-researched purchase lasted.

Now my unused equipment is worth a few times more than I thought I'd ever spend.

Either get out while you still can or enjoy the descent.

If you think your machine "makes a decent cup of coffee" then just continue using supermarket pre-ground. Shortly after buying a grinder you'll find yourself looking for unpressurised baskets, and shortly after that your 'decent cup of coffee for a home consumer on a budget' will be a distant memory.


----------



## Oz_Peter (May 24, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> My condolences.
> 
> And welcome to the slippery slope.
> 
> ...


 Rob, Sounds like good advice. I definitely don't have the budget of the connoisseurs here 😩, so might just stick with the supermarket pre-ground after a my attempts to procure tools on a budget fail 😁


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Do you buy coffee when you're out and about?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

If you stick with pre-ground I suggest buying online from somewhere like Rave or BlackCat Coffee. They do nice ground coffee for £5 a bag. Supermarket pre-ground is £3-5 a bag isn't it? Spend the pound or so extra and you'll notice a big difference over very old supermarket stuff. That's if you don't buy a grinder, just a cheap way to get a much better result with what you currently have.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Certainly try a bag or 2 of fresh espresso ground coffee from a local roaster, lockdown and Covid-19 has changed the landscape, used machines have shot up as cafes have closed and lots more people are working from home etc.

however outside of this a nice and pleasant routine is to pick up a bag of ground coffee from a local coffee shop along with your Saturday morning latte and croissant, lots of cafes will stock bags of beans but grind them for you when you purchase or grind them as required when you pop back with some beans you have previously bought.

Right now the above is tricky, may have a roaster local or supplier but lots of mail order options available and plenty of offers 10-20% introductory discounts and free shipping if ordering a couple of bags. Only catch is you probably won't dink the pre ground stuff fast enough before it goes stale ( but it's just the same as what you are buying now)

if buying in supermarkets look for a roasted on date and try and get It within 3-4 weeks if you can.


----------



## Oz_Peter (May 24, 2020)

@HDAV good advice, which I will try before I start investing in more equipment. It's possible that my palette won't be able to tell the difference and if that's the case I'd rather spend the money on good coffee than machinery


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Oz_Peter said:


> @HDAV good advice, which I will try before I start investing in more equipment. It's possible that my palette won't be able to tell the difference and if that's the case I'd rather spend the money on good coffee than machinery


 I have no doubt your palette can, but more likely your equipment can't. Big difference between espresso and coffee


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

HDAV said:


> Certainly try a bag or 2 of fresh espresso ground coffee from a local roaster, lockdown and Covid-19 has changed the landscape, used machines have shot up as cafes have closed and lots more people are working from home etc.


 Have they? Are these machines being sold on ebay/gumtree?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> Have they? Are these machines being sold on ebay/gumtree?


 All over marketplace, eBay, older classics are being advertised and sold for silly money £200+, used grinders have gone up too.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264732686311

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124189146923

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254604356237

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264720430018

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184286921462


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Got my expobar and pharos I should really sell hmmmm.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> Got my expobar and pharos I should really sell hmmmm.


 It sure what the market for the higher spec machines is but guess plenty of people, with time on their hands looking for upgrades to entry machines like the classic and Silvia.... 😉


----------



## Oz_Peter (May 24, 2020)

HDAV said:


> I have no doubt your palette can, but more likely your equipment can't. Big difference between espresso and coffee


 @HDAV are you saying the Delonghi machine I have isn't up to a decent cup of espresso (fresh roasted/ground beans or not)?

If so what is it's limitation and if I decide to delve deeper what features/functions should I be looking at for a decent espresso (ie pressurised/unpressurised)?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not saying you can't make something drinkable, the pressurised basket and high pressure will impact the taste and extraction. You can probably get a single wall basket to fit, you probably can't adjust the pressure.

the journey will be shorter that may suit you. Spend £7 on a bag of fresh roasted pre ground coffee see what you think....


----------

